

Django 1.2 beta 1 released - bdr
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2010/feb/06/12-beta-1/

======
barnaby
Exciting! Object-level permissions, anonymous user support, a new test runner,
and general improvements. Sounds helpful.

I've been doing a lot of programming with Django lately, and there is so much
happening. I feel like the pace is growing, and things like GeoDjango and
Pinax are a HUGE win.

------
lw0x15
I want all around a decent CMS, like joomla, or wordpress(which is more for
blogging ofc). so I was wondering if Djanga is any good? or Is it all just a
hype?

~~~
mstevens
It's good, but it's not a CMS.

~~~
bad_user
Yeah, but I built a CMS with it in 2 days.

Everything you need to get it up and running is already built-in
(contrib.flatpages, contrib.comments, authentication, admin, I18N), and for
more advanced functionalities ... FeinCMS, django-mptt, Pinax, and there are
also already built CMSs available.

Personally I was blown away when I integrated django-mptt in my project, with
a custom admin page from FeinCMS to edit a tree of links.

As a warning to newbies ... you have to be a programmer to use it. It's not a
clicky-click experience as with Wordpress or Joomla. But it has a clear
advantage ... for a developer it's extremely flexible (in contrast,
customizing a Drupal website left me with scars :)).

~~~
njharman
Yeah, but it's not a CMS.

A CMS does not require programming skill. It doesn't help to point people
looking for a CMS at Django.

Also, 2days is long time. It's possible to download CMS, configure and install
bunch of plugins and snazzy templates and start adding content in hour or two.

------
bho
i can't wait for this to go final. there are some features i'd really like to
have coming from 1.1!

